# Competing Novemeber 2016 - I know it's a long way off - Any Coaches?



## grantmax89 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi All,

I a looking at competing next year in WBFF amature fitness after having a positive year or so training.

Before I get comments on the class I will be looking to build myself to something bigger in the future.

Does anyone here happen to know a good coach in the kent area?

Thanks!

Grant.


----------

